# Mocha77



## mocha77 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, 
I live in the region of Abruzzo
I would like to hear from anyone who has successfully found and installed a Smart Box to view English TV , Sports and Movies. There are plenty of offers on Amazon but do they really work?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

mocha77 said:


> Hi,
> I live in the region of Abruzzo
> I would like to hear from anyone who has successfully found and installed a Smart Box to view English TV , Sports and Movies. There are plenty of offers on Amazon but do they really work?:fingerscrossed:


iam not realy sure what a smart box ois but when we forst came her4e we waisted a lot of money buying a sky box and dish and a subscition to english done thugh a bit of a doge payed though english bank by the company we bought the box from 

whel we picked up english sky one and spent a fortune on tecnos the signal is not good in a bruzzo and now is worse 

if you have an internet conection wach every thing you want though filmon they even have australian tv . and its free films every thing we watch it all the time and have got rid of our expencive full of repeats sky italia Filmon is the way to go


----------



## mocha77 (Jun 15, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> iam not realy sure what a smart box ois but when we forst came her4e we waisted a lot of money buying a sky box and dish and a subscition to english done thugh a bit of a doge payed though english bank by the company we bought the box from
> 
> whel we picked up english sky one and spent a fortune on tecnos the signal is not good in a bruzzo and now is worse
> 
> if you have an internet conection wach every thing you want though filmon they even have australian tv . and its free films every thing we watch it all the time and have got rid of our expencive full of repeats sky italia Filmon is the way to go


"Thanks for your helpful reply will look into that. Sounds good"


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

mocha77 said:


> "Thanks for your helpful reply will look into that. Sounds good"


just as a matter of curiosty where in abruzzo are you not you full adress for sure but what region or town we couòld be neighbers


----------



## mocha77 (Jun 15, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> just as a matter of curiosty where in abruzzo are you not you full adress for sure but what region or town we couòld be neighbers


between Ofena and Capestrano - where are you?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

mocha77 said:


> between Ofena and Capestrano - where are you?


as it saes on my heading pretoro just above chieti near tghe ski resorrt of passo laciano i have freinds out your way in capistrano 

not so sure about internet though in your region 

but if you need any contacts out that way let me know


----------

